# 'Tis a Puzzlement..Hitchikers on #98



## Carolyn Jane (Dec 2, 2012)

I have been stalking trains on the CSX mainline for several years, originally anything that passed, but more recently only Amtrak. #98 and the Autotrain northbound (southbound trains go through too early). Twice, I have seen a 'passenger' train go through traveling south, at a time when there was not supposed to be a train traveling that direction. The first time, I just thought that someone was _really late._ The second time, I realized it was not Amtrak at all, but an all dark blue train with CSX on the sides. I have wondered what it's purpose might be..as surely, CSX executives would not be caught traveling any way other than first class air...It was not a decrepit work train. Tonight, as I watched 98 crawl through, certainly not doing the usual 79mph, I counted cars as I always do, and on the rear were two excess coaches, but they were not Amtrak stock. They were dark, probably blue but at 8:30pm it is hard to distinguish blue from black...No lights on, I could not see well enough to see if they were labelled CSX. Any ideas? CJ


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 2, 2012)

Those two cars at the back were probably PVs. The whole CSX blue train is probably the executive trai or maybe the Santa Train. See: www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=415326&nseq=586.

Edit: There might be an error with the link.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 2, 2012)

For the uninitiated, PV means private varnish, or in other words, a privately owned rail car. Many people own private cars just as others own private jets or private buses. Amtrak will allow private cars to be carried on the end of its trains for a fee.


----------



## Old man vagabond (Dec 2, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Those two cars at the back were probably PVs. The whole CSX blue train is probably the executive trai or maybe the Santa Train. See: www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=415326&nseq=586. Edit: There might be an error with the link.


If you highlight the whole link, copy and past into a new tab, you get this :

www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=415326&nseq=586


----------



## jphjaxfl (Dec 2, 2012)

CSX maintains a number of cars that they use on their Corporate trains at a yard in north Jacksonville. They are very similar to the color that L&N used on its passenger cars. These operate in any corporate trains that could travel anywhere in the CSX system.


----------



## TVRM610 (Dec 2, 2012)

Carolyn Jane said:


> .as surely, CSX executives would not be caught traveling any way other than first class air...


I can't speak for CSX, but I have seen the president himself (and other exec.'s) of Norfolk Southern traveling on NS office cars. While certainly not an everyday occurrence, the exec. office trains do get used a pretty decent amount it seems. For what it's worth, Wick Moorman, president of NS, waved to me. (well it LOOKED like he waved to me.) ha!


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks. When I remember seeing the entire train, the engines looked sleeker...and the blue darker. Just wish I had gone to Jesup to watch her come in, instead of staying closer to home. CJ


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Dec 2, 2012)

Three more cars on 98 tonight. Two of them had names...I picked out New York on one. I wonder if they are riding on 92, too? I have found videos that refer to it as the Office Car Special, which is what I think I saw twice. CJ


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 3, 2012)

Carolyn Jane said:


> Three more cars on 98 tonight. Two of them had names...I picked out New York on one. I wonder if they are riding on 92, too? I have found videos that refer to it as the Office Car Special, which is what I think I saw twice. CJ


So that's probably an ex-New York Central car now privately owned.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Dec 3, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Carolyn Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Three more cars on 98 tonight. Two of them had names...I picked out New York on one. I wonder if they are riding on 92, too? I have found videos that refer to it as the Office Car Special, which is what I think I saw twice. CJ
> ...


May be an ex-NYC car, but it also has CSX on it...Some of the videos I found on youtube showed some of these cars to be quite vintage, with observation platforms on one end. CJ


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 3, 2012)

Carolyn Jane said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Carolyn Jane said:
> ...


CSX's business cars are named after states served by the railroad. So, it probably has nothing to do with the NYC.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Dec 3, 2012)

No extra cars tonight, but an extra work engine. Amtrak livery, but looks like a freight engine. I seem to recall calling them 'switch engines', for moving cars aroundin the yard. Not sure what the official title is. CJ


----------



## RampWidget (Dec 6, 2012)

They're moving to WUS for a special function, I have heard. All are CSX owned. If only a few are moving, and they're unoccupied, it's easier just to move them a few at at a time on 98 or 92. Conrail referred to theirs as "office cars" but on CSX they generally are called "business cars." Two terms, same purpose.


----------



## orulz (Dec 6, 2012)

Carolyn Jane said:


> Thanks. When I remember seeing the entire train, the engines looked sleeker...and the blue darker. Just wish I had gone to Jesup to watch her come in, instead of staying closer to home. CJ


CSX owns a fleet of several F40PH locomotives that they often use for business trains. The engine that you saw is probably one of those.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Dec 7, 2012)

orulz said:


> Carolyn Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. When I remember seeing the entire train, the engines looked sleeker...and the blue darker. Just wish I had gone to Jesup to watch her come in, instead of staying closer to home. CJ
> ...


Don't think so...It had Amtrak livery. I googled, and it looked like a Dash 8.

Tonight, 98 had only one engine...And Auto Train had three. CJ


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 7, 2012)

Carolyn Jane said:


> orulz said:
> 
> 
> > Carolyn Jane said:
> ...


Man, there's tons of interesting things happening on that line. PVs, business trains, Amtrak hood units, and now a loco reshuffle!


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Dec 9, 2012)

Another hitchiker tonight. Would this be Private Varnish? The car says _Southe_. on it, and the lighrted medallion on the rear says 'Happy Holidays Southern Railway'. Sorry for the iffy pictures...Full dark is not the best time for a small camera...


























I couldn't really tell the color of the car, but it appears to be OD green...The windows had blinds. CJ


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 10, 2012)

It's a private car painted in the style of the former Southern Railroad.


----------



## RampWidget (Dec 10, 2012)

MikefromCrete said:


> It's a private car painted in the style of the former Southern Railroad.


Car is indeed a PV, and is based in Orange Park, Fla. It and PV 'Georgia 300' are owned by First Coast Rail of Fernandina Beach, Fla. Both are semi-frequent travellers on the Silvers.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Feb 6, 2013)

Private Varnish wagging the tail of 98 tonight. One of First Coast Rail again, don't know which. Will be glad when it is light again when the trains go through...CJ


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Mar 27, 2013)

More PV tonight, C&O Chapel Hill

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/holtcjane/Trains/P1040123_zpscb4d5b54.jpg

Long train...SEVEN coaches. CJ


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Mar 29, 2013)

Two more cars on 98 last night:

Berlin Sleeping car, former Union Pacific wearing livery of American Orient Express

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/holtcjane/Trains/P1040132_zps53b408a8.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/holtcjane/Trains/P1040127_zpsbb3620be.jpg

Former New York Central 20th Century Ltd. Hickory Creek

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/holtcjane/Trains/P1040130_zps9d542ca9.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/holtcjane/Trains/P1040131_zps06a40a99.jpg


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Aug 3, 2013)

Aug. 1 northbound 98 had maroon car with yellow/gold trim between engines and baggage car. was labelled Federal Railroad Administration...Office of (somthing) Safety. can someone provide more info? thanks. CJ


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Sep 19, 2013)

Pullman Dearing on 98 Wed. nite. CJ


----------



## jis (Sep 19, 2013)

MikefromCrete said:


> 'Carolyn Jane' said:
> 
> 
> > 'Swadian Hardcore' said:
> ...


CSX has some Business Cars named after states, others named after cities, and many that have no name.

Specifically "New York" is car 994010. It is a historic car. Built in 1924 by Pullman and was NYC 80030 Queen Elizabeth. It was used by FDR. It has a big platform specially rebuilt to carry FDR in his wheelchair. It had often used the special track at GCT and also to drop FDR off at his estate at Hyde Park NY on the NYC Water Level Route. It was also used in Robert Kennedy's funeral train. Conrail numbers were CR 76 and then CR 10. CSX got it from Conrail and named it "New York".


----------

